# my garages



## chevetteboy (Dec 25, 2008)

hi there,

i thought i would post some info on my garages,










garage 1, this is under my bedroom and i use this to store tools and various other sh*t !!!!!! one day i will tidy it up !!! it has a door at the front and back so i can drive in to the garden.




























this then leads to the garden, i have more cars out here 










now for garage 2, i had this built when i moved here along with the wall planter in the garden, this garage has my 2.3 chevette in and a load of tools etc. It is a double length garage.

pic's to follow................. this is the garage in the pic above.

now for garage 3, i built this over a few months i use this to store tools and more sh*t in  this was very hard to dig with the oak tree so close i dug the footings 50cm wide by 140cm deep 









[

















































































and garage number 4, i put this up when i first moved here i paid £80 for it and it has my sierra in and my motorbike , i my going to build a new garage here the same as my other two in the summer i hope, i have alredy got the electric roller door and lintel. this garage will be for sale when i start so if anybody wants it let me know, i think it is around 14 foot wide x 20 foot.










i am going to have a mass clear out and white wash the walls, what paint is the best sandtek smooth ?


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm not jealous - NOT :devil:

Nice set up, but why build the middle garage, then dismantle the concrete one and build another. Why didn't you dismantle the concrete one then build a double - or even triple - garage?


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

nice space you have there :thumb:


----------



## ianc61 (Aug 5, 2006)

I would love one garage, let alone 4!! I am very jealous


----------



## solarwind (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow. Not too sure how I feel to be honest...

A similar feeling to, if say, you posted photos of your 4 wives - all of them really hot. I'd be kind of jealous, surprised and in awe at the same time. 

But seriously, you're lucky. I'd love to have _two_ garages. :thumb:


----------



## chevetteboy (Dec 25, 2008)

hi there,

*parish : I'm not jealous - NOT

Nice set up, but why build the middle garage, then dismantle the concrete one and build another. Why didn't you dismantle the concrete one then build a double - or even triple - garage? *[/B]

the middle garage was built for storage etc, the council would not let the next garage be the the size i wanted so it will have to be done as two to beat the garage size (m2) rule ???? :wall::wall::wall: mad but i quite like not having a massive space to make a mess...............i can now make a mess in four seperate spaces and close the doors and walk away


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

your one lucky bas*ard :thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

chevetteboy said:


> the council would not let the next garage be the the size i wanted so it will have to be done as two to beat the garage size (m2) rule ???? :wall::wall::wall: mad


What rule is that?


----------



## chevetteboy (Dec 25, 2008)

the council will not let you build any outbuilding over 30m2 without planning permisson and there is another rule about the land around the original house you can not build on more than 50% or something and i have built quite a lot garages, side ex and back ex and a porch on the front and i could not be doing all the planning permisson thing and have people objecting on my bloddy land 


:car::car::car:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

whats in the garages tho and why is the mk2 astra not


----------



## chevetteboy (Dec 25, 2008)

hi there,

in the garages are

3 door cosworth
fzr400rrsp
3 mopeds
2.3 sohc chevette (sprint car)
volvo s70r
nissan sunny gti
fiat chiq sporting

garden

astra gte 16 (no engine)

chevette saloon (with the missing astra engine on 45's)


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

only a small collection then


----------



## k6gixer (Nov 15, 2008)

Do you track the FZR ?


----------



## chevetteboy (Dec 25, 2008)

no i dont track it, it has only done around 1700miles from new i brought it nearly come off it and it now lives in the garage....... i keep thinking about selling it but i know that if i sell it i would want it back :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## MattFletcher (Oct 27, 2006)

any pics of the cars and the insides?


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

MattFletcher said:


> any pics of the cars and the insides?


Planning a robbery?


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

chevetteboy said:


> the middle garage was built for storage etc, the council would not let the next garage be the the size i wanted so it will have to be done as two to beat the garage size (m2) rule ???? :wall::wall::wall: mad but i quite like not having a massive space to make a mess...............i can now make a mess in four seperate spaces and close the doors and walk away


:lol:

Nice collection of wheels and garages mate:lol:

Come over and join us in the Classics group, *and post up some pics:thumb:*

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/group.php?groupid=6


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

A positive "garage fest" ! 

I wonder if anyone can beat this 4 garage record at a home address ?

(there must be someone living on a farm with a H U G E barn or something)


----------

